# Home Made Tools dot net



## HarryJM (Mar 1, 2020)

Just stumbled across this site as it looks interesting.
https://www.homemadetools.net/


----------



## NortonDommi (Mar 1, 2020)

A lot of people here are on Homemadetools.net as well.  Has the same vibe of user friendly and all welcome.


----------



## rwm (Mar 1, 2020)

Fun site. Lots of good ideas. I once won "homemade tool of the week" and got a shirt from them!
Robert


----------



## brino (Mar 1, 2020)

....the only problem is trying to keep up with BOTH this site and that site!!!!

There's is just tooooo much interesting stuff and good ideas in toooo many posts.

But, it's a good problem to have!
-brino


----------



## mikey (Mar 1, 2020)

Costs 5 bucks to even have a look at the content? How does someone know if he wants to join if he can't even look around to see if it is worth his money?


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 1, 2020)

mikey said:


> Costs 5 bucks to even have a look at the content? How does someone know if he wants to join if he can't even look around to see if it is worth his money?



Yeah that’s my issue with the site. 
I did pay $5 once for access to plans for something and was very underwhelmed by what I got. 
Just my experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 1, 2020)

NortonDommi said:


> A lot of people here are on Homemadetools.net as well.  *Has the same vibe of user friendly and all welcome.*





mikey said:


> Costs 5 bucks to even have a look at the content? How does someone know if he wants to join if he can't even look around to see if it is worth his money?


I suppose they are tired of new guests "stealing" ideas without paying anything so they assume everyone will take advantage , therefore pay up front or forget it all together.
Wow, that doesn't seem too friendly or welcoming if you ask me.


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 1, 2020)

My issue is that the site takes posts of of other sites and doen"t even contact the original poster for permission. Some times the posts are lifted within minutes .

Happened to me on a post about a 5c collet chuck I made.

Ron


----------



## hman (Mar 1, 2020)

The current lead article (strap hook) is by one of our members, Rick Sparber.  He's a frequent contributor to Homemade Tools.  The original article can be found on his website:
https://rick.sparber.org/FormingHook.pdf


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that's the site my home made high speed drill https://kk.org/streetuse/homebrew-highspeed-drill/ was on but they have renamed something. I did not post that but another builder building a Zenith 601 like I was posted it. I still have a username and password but they no longer work. Its only been 16 years
Aaron


----------



## rwm (Mar 1, 2020)

mikey said:


> Costs 5 bucks to even have a look at the content? How does someone know if he wants to join if he can't even look around to see if it is worth his money?


I did not know that. I'm pretty sure it was free when I joined.
Robert


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 1, 2020)

ozzie46 said:


> My issue is that the site takes posts of of other sites and doen"t even contact the original poster for permission. Some times the posts are lifted within minutes .
> 
> Happened to me on a post about a 5c collet chuck I made.
> 
> Ron



That’s called theft of intellectual property 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Mar 1, 2020)

ozzie46 said:


> My issue is that the site takes posts of of other sites and doen"t even contact the original poster for permission. Some times the posts are lifted within minutes .
> 
> Happened to me on a post about a 5c collet chuck I made.
> 
> Ron



Well, that is not good. So, they steal intellectual property and charge you to even look. Are you guys sure this is a good site to belong to?


----------



## mikey (Mar 1, 2020)

So, here's a question for you lawyer type guys. If someone takes a project you've posted somewhere, like here on HM, and puts it up on Homemadetools.net without your knowledge or consent, can you demand that they remove it from their site? Seems to me that this would be possible, no?


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 1, 2020)

From the forum Terms and Rules:
*It is permissible to link to content from this site as long as the original source is clearly stated, but the wholesale reproduction or partial modification of content is not permitted. Exceptions are granted only if you receive prior written consent from Hobby-Machinist.com.  *
I would think that if a H-M member poached someone's IP that's an issue for the originator and H-M to take up with that member.
If someone from another site poached content, that's clearly a violation of our Terms and Rules not to mention the copyrights of the originator.

Now Rick makes all of his content 'copyleft' which is to say that it can be shared so long as full credit given and it is not altered.

I am not a lawyer but I deal with copyright and licensing as part of my job.


----------



## f350ca (Mar 1, 2020)

See they have 13 of my projects listed.

Greg


----------



## francist (Mar 1, 2020)

Crazy!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 1, 2020)

f350ca said:


> See they have 13 of my projects listed.
> 
> Greg


Are you a member there?


----------



## f350ca (Mar 1, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Are you a member there?


Don't think so. lol


----------



## middle.road (Mar 1, 2020)

Their 'Take down request(s)' requirements are a bit sketchy to say the least. 
Then if you look at the bottom of the page you'll see all their 'affiliated' sites.
A ton of different sites.


----------



## mikey (Mar 1, 2020)

If this site is posting other people's work without their consent and charging people to view this pirated material then that is not a good thing. They have a lot of other affiliated sites and that is a lot of pirating, which translates into somebody making money in an unethical manner. 

Nope, don't think I'll be signing on there.


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 2, 2020)

They also sell books of projects.

Ron


----------



## silverhawk (Mar 2, 2020)

They threw my brake bleeder on there, but all it is is a link back to the original post on here. I don't think that is illegal or unethical, and no, I am not a member. 

joe


----------

